# Bastelspaß Minikühlschrank: Lüfter austauschen



## gedoens (16. Juni 2011)

*Bastelspaß Minikühlschrank: Lüfter austauschen*

Hallo,

ich hab so nen phantastischen kleinen Camping-/Getränkekühlschrank mit Peltierkühler zu Hause. Ist ein Mobicool F15, und da mein richtiger Kühlschrank grade kaputt ist hat der kleine die Ehre, vorübergehend auszuhelfen.

Der Kühlkörper des Peltierelementes, der die Abwärme entsorgt, wird aktiv von einem grausig lauten 92mm-Lüfter gekühlt, und zwar von einem "Yate Loon D90SL-12" mit 1650Upm. 
Die Kühlrippen sind etwa 13cm x 18cm, könnten also einen 120mm-Lüfter locker aufnehmen.

Meine Idee war daher, die Rückwand von diesem (Luftwirbel erzeugenden) Plastikgittern zu befreien und bei der Gelegenheit die Öffnung direkt für nen 120mm-Lüfter vorzubereiten.
Der aktuelle Lüfter zieht 140mA, also 1,68Watt von der Steuerplatine. Viel mehr sollte der neue also auch nicht brauchen sollen, da ich nicht sicher bin, was die Platine so verträgt.

Gibt es einfache, nicht zu laute 120mm-Lüfter (ohne Regelung?), die die Kühlleistung vom Yate Loon übertreffen und unter 3 Watt bleiben?

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Wolf gesucht, aber bin nicht recht fündig geworden.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## mars321 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bastelspaß Minikühlschrank: Lüfter austauschen*

Guck dir mal den an  
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm


----------



## Ahab (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bastelspaß Minikühlschrank: Lüfter austauschen*

Wie groß ist denn der Kühlkörper, bzw, wie eng ist der Lamellenabstand? Fakt ist, dass ein 120mm Lüfter mit vielleicht gleicher Kühlleistung einen deutlich geringeren Luftdurchsatz hat, als ein 92mm Lüfter. Das darf man hier nicht unberücksichtigt lassen. Wenn das Kühlelement also relativ kompakt ist und einen geringen Lamellenabstand besitzt, fährst du mit einem 92mm Lüfter besser. Auch in der gleichen Klasse lässt sich in Sachen Lautstärke viel reißen.


----------



## gedoens (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bastelspaß Minikühlschrank: Lüfter austauschen*

Hab jetzt nach Euren Empfehlungen nochmal nach 92mm-Lüftern und dem von mars321 genannten von Enermax geguck.

Die 900upm vom Enermax könnten tatsächlich etwas wenig sein, um die Elektronik auch noch mit zu kühlen.
Der Lamellenabstand vom Kühlkörper ist ca. 5mm.

Der 92mm beQuiet USC sticht den Yate Loon in jeder Hinsicht aus. Hab jetzt nur die Daten für den 2000UPM-Yate-Loon gefunden, die lesen sich wie folgt:

28,1CFM, 2000UPM, 27,5dB

Wären runtergerechnet auf 1650UPM dann etwa  23,2CFM und 23dB

Der beQuiet USC hat dagegen 1800UPM, 32,6CFM und 16dB.
Ich denke dann werd ich den holen.

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------

